# 380/415v



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Has anyone had any problems with 380V transformers working on 415v. ?
Got a customer, an engineering customer that has been upgrading their plant via grant funding. The machinery they have beeen buying is mainly Italian or Checz made.
Been finding that the 24v control circuit transformers that are two phase have been failing on various machines.
Is there a problem with theese working on 400/415 or is this just poor materials or bad luck. 5 in two months


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Cornish


Just bad luck. The difference between poles at 24 volts Phase/phase would be negligible and well within the tolerances of the design level of the equipment. When I worked for the NCB we often used 500Volts in house ac to run 440 ac machinery utilising the lower voltage controls systems.

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

What Frank said;

Probably giving you about 28v, so not that much over voltage.

You need to Czech out some different transformers [sorry, could not resist it]


.....and frank, you need to be boning up for tomorrow don't you??

Tell us how you get on please


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Least you can spell Czech, not like me.!
I think the machinery they by generally is fitted with cheaper components, although Eurpean made alot of the parts are Chineese.
Most of the older plant has ABB, Telemac or Klockner gear and never gives any trouble in service.


----------

